# HR20-700: 0x166 - Discussion / Issues



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 06/08/2007
Manufacturer 700 - 0x166

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=89420

_CE - Discussion/Issues (0x165):_ http http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=88897 

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*

*National Release:*
Staggered release, initial roll out to Mountain Time zone June 8, 2007.

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Last three national releases*
*HR20-700*

Version 0x15c (05/15/2007): * Discussion Thread*
Version 0x145 (03/29/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x13e (03/21/2007): *Discussion Thread*


*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80600

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Please take care of which thread you are posting issues in during the staggered roll out of 0x166, especially given the large differences between the software.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I will not be posting a Report Card thread for 0x166 unless it goes full national.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

Runs smoother and better response for me.


----------



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Just got it. How do we get to the "To Do" list now? I don't see it on the My Playlist anymore.

thanks



cavihitts said:


> Runs smoother and better response for me.


----------



## philslc (Dec 2, 2006)

philmalik said:


> Just got it. How do we get to the "To Do" list now? I don't see it on the My Playlist anymore.
> 
> thanks


List then yellow button. It's at the bottom now.


----------



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks, it didn't work the first few times for some strange reason. They I went into guide, then back into list, and then it worked.

I don't know about this new color scheme though. No more "Royal Blue"!! It will take some getting used to.



philslc said:


> List then yellow button. It's at the bottom now.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Got 0x166 this morning, but didn't know it until about an hour ago. I was greeted with a message telling me the "Spring 2007" release had been installed. I used the menu "Reset" to restart the HR20. The new UI is impressive! Much easier to read, and I like the lighter blue. The picture and sound seem to have been enhanced somehow. Maybe it's just me, but both seem to be a lot better than they were yesterday!

I haven't had much of a chance to play around, but so far this is a great update!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

kram said:


> Got 0x166 this morning, but didn't know it until about an hour ago. I was greeted with a message telling me the "Spring 2007" release had been installed. I used the menu "Reset" to restart the HR20. The new UI is impressive! Much easier to read, and I like the lighter blue. The picture and sound seem to have been enhanced somehow. Maybe it's just me, but both seem to be a lot better than they were yesterday!
> 
> I haven't had much of a chance to play around, but so far this is a great update!


Was there an issue that caused you to reset the HR20?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

when will the hr20-100 begin to get this update?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Was there an issue that caused you to reset the HR20?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


No. I read in these posts that it is always wise to reset the receiver after each download. Is this still the recommended action??


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

kram said:


> No. I read in these posts that it is always wise to reset the receiver after each download. Is this still the recommended action??


No. Very much recommended that we do not reboot the HR20 unless it is truly not responding or otherwise behaving badly. The HR20 has a builtin reboot after a download finishes.

Thanks for caring,
Tom


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> No. Very much recommended that we do not reboot the HR20 unless it is truly not responding or otherwise behaving badly. The HR20 has a builtin reboot after a download finishes.
> 
> Thanks for caring,
> Tom


Thanks very much for this new -- and apparently very important -- information. I no longer will reboot the receiver after a download.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

kram said:


> Thanks very much for this new -- and apparently very important -- information. I no longer will reboot the receiver after a download.


To put in context where all this got started:

There was a time that the only way to get reliable operation (for some people) was for them to reboot after a fresh download/update. That was a few months ago.

Things have progressed dramatically over the period and now it is not necessary. In order to PROVE it isn't necessary, we need to stop doing it as a matter of course.

That is why the recommendation is in place now, to no longer reboot additionally after an update. We need to mimic the behavior that is going to be required by the end users (routine). If we keep inserting extra reboots, we may end up hiding an install/upgrade issue that will come back and bite the national user base.

So...don't reboot unless you have a defined issue present...don't do it as a "preventative measure"....only if you absolutely must and then DO IT VIA THE MENUS, DO NOT USE THE RED BUTTON...go into the Menu Restart Recorder option and do it there. That provides an "orderly shutdown".

RBR (Red Button Reset) and Pulling the plug are last ditch efforts (in that order) to recover a misbehaving machine.


----------



## mr1213 (Feb 12, 2007)

How does DirecTV typically stagger the software downloadings? I had a power failure last night and my HR20 was off all night. Nothing came in on the 8th. Just want to make sure my receiver eventually gets it. Thanks.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mr1213 said:


> How does DirecTV typically stagger the software downloadings? I had a power failure last night and my HR20 was off all night. Nothing came in on the 8th. Just want to make sure my receiver eventually gets it. Thanks.


Typically starts in the LA area (West Coast) and moves East. It can take a day or two to get to the Midwest (where I am) and another day or so to get to the East Coast. It has ALWAYS gone that way...never the reverse.

It also tends to sit one day or so in the LA market before moving on to the rest of the West Coast.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

I live in LA but I don't seem to have received the update. I have gotten all of the others. Any ideas?


----------



## jabd (Aug 8, 2006)

I think that this one started in Colorado for some reason, not in LA.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

At the time it is only for Mountain Time Zone. The other times zones are TBD but should not be too far off.


----------



## sailor44 (May 22, 2007)

Gbsnplr said:


> I live in LA but I don't seem to have received the update. I have gotten all of the others. Any ideas?


I am curious as to how one knows which version of software one has?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

sailor44 said:


> I am curious as to how one knows which version of software one has?
> 
> Thanks!


Hold down the info button on the remote for 3 seconds and it will bring up the info screen and tell you what software version you have and when you received it.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right place since so far I really haven't seen any performance issues talked about. The color of my guide screen changed from blue to green and I don't like it. How do I change colors?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

inazsully said:


> Not sure if this is the right place since so far I really haven't seen any performance issues talked about. The color of my guide screen changed from blue to green and I don't like it. How do I change colors?


You have received the new GUI. There is no way to change it back.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

The reason I asked is that my neighbor received the download on his HR20 and his screen is blue while mine is green. It seems that allowing several screen color choices would not be a bad thing.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

inazsully said:


> The reason I asked is that my neighbor received the download on his HR20 and his screen is blue while mine is green. It seems that allowing several screen color choices would not be a bad thing.


Is yours green or lite blue and white? Did his change or is it like it was before? If it did not change he probably has a -100 model which did not get the update yet and you have a -700.


----------



## Kenwood (Sep 13, 2006)

Mine is lite blue and white now with the update from the weekend


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Mine was blue and now it is kind of torquise. My neighbor has the 700 (I installed it) and his screen color did not change. My download was on Friday am and his was Saturday am. It's not a big deal but the difference in color is like the smiley faces here beside me.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Hold down the info button on the remote for 3 seconds and it will bring up the info screen and tell you what software version you have and when you received it.


Cool trick I use to go into the menu this is much better thanks.

No update here on the east coast yet


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

No update in the Midwest either.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I still have 15c and I know there is an upgrade tonight and tomorrow. If I upgrade tomorrow night, will it install evergthing up to that install from 15c?


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Here in the DC area, it's not even listed as scheduled yet.


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> Here in the DC area, it's not even listed as scheduled yet.


Where do you look to see if it is scheduled? I didn't realize you could do that....


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

SlobberingHorde said:


> Where do you look to see if it is scheduled? I didn't realize you could do that....


Right below where it shows you what the current release is, the next line says "Future Release" and the message next to it says "None Scheduled" or something like that. Although, I'm not sure it's even used, meaning I don't know if the message would ever say something like "0x166 scheduled for 6/12/07". I've never seen it show anything for a future release.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

finaldiet said:


> I still have 15c and I know there is an upgrade tonight and tomorrow. If I upgrade tomorrow night, will it install evergthing up to that install from 15c?


Each version is complete within itself - so if you do the upgrade, you will get everything that version contains. In other words, yes, you can have version a, skip version b, grab version c and be current.

Carl


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

rrbhokies said:


> Right below where it shows you what the current release is, the next line says "Future Release" and the message next to it says "None Scheduled" or something like that. Although, I'm not sure it's even used, meaning I don't know if the message would ever say something like "0x166 scheduled for 6/12/07". I've never seen it show anything for a future release.


I happened to look at this screen only a few hours before I got 0x15C and it still said "None Scheduled", then later that night, it installed 0x15C.

So.... I suspect that line in the info is fairly meaningless.

(I haven't got 0x166 yet...)


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

Fish Man said:


> I happened to look at this screen only a few hours before I got 0x15C and it still said "None Scheduled", then later that night, it installed 0x15C.
> 
> So.... I suspect that line in the info is fairly meaningless.
> 
> (I haven't got 0x166 yet...)


I am hoping this is dropped soon. I am, probably incorrectly, optimistic that my audio dropouts will get fixed.

I am always disappointed but hope springs anew every time....


----------



## peepsmama (Jan 4, 2007)

Can anyone post a screenshot of the new UI?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

peepsmama said:


> Can anyone post a screenshot of the new UI?


There are a couple threads with screen shots. A couple have be posted today. Just do a search and you will find them.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

peepsmama said:


> Can anyone post a screenshot of the new UI?


There's a sticky thread at the top of HR20 Q&A forum.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=89662


----------



## peepsmama (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As for the "Scheduled" update...
It is used... but unless you are there at the system... when it gives you the "do you want to download or not" dialog.... you wont' see it.

As when the schedule comes down, it is about 5 minutes before it wants to install.... so it is not there for a long time.


----------



## firedog1 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm in the SF Bay Area (California), still running 0x15C, no download of 0x166 yet  Is this a problem?


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

firedog1 said:


> I'm in the SF Bay Area (California), still running 0x15C, no download of 0x166 yet  Is this a problem?


Nope. They will roll it out when they do.

[whisper mode]
If you are willing to abide by the rules, check out the CE forum on this site.
[/whisper mode]


----------



## firedog1 (Mar 19, 2007)

THANKS!



cygnusloop said:


> Nope. They will roll it out when they do.
> 
> [whisper mode]
> If you are willing to abide by the rules, check out the CE forum on this site.
> [/whisper mode]


----------



## HD-Fan (Jan 11, 2007)

I stumbled across this bug and it is easy to reproduce every time.

Watch a recorded program
Hit exit to go to live TV
Press Menu
Select Help And Settings
Select Setup
Highlight the HDTV option and press select
The recorded program you were watching is now playing
Please let me know if everyone can reproduce it.


----------



## Keeska (Feb 10, 2007)

Other then the menu colors - I much prefer the previous colors - this has been a trouble free upgrade for me. Unlike 0x15c I did not lose any recordings and no need to power cycle a hung box.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Really no big deal about the color change but it does make me wonder who and why it was decided to change colors. Other receivers in the past have allowed color choices from the menu I think. Did everyone experience a change of guide color?


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

inazsully said:


> Really no big deal about the color change but it does make me wonder who and why it was decided to change colors.


The new GUI will match better the design of the upcoming VOD interface. Look at the existing Active channel and you'll see something similar.


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

FYI: San Diego, CA area... no update yet.  I'm actually looking forward to this new UI. Itlooks much better in my opinion. Cleaner, yet more apealing to look at. At least from what I can tell by looking at Earl's screen shots.


----------



## JTB547 (Mar 7, 2007)

g4jedi said:


> FYI: San Diego, CA area... no update yet.  I'm actually looking forward to this new UI. Itlooks much better in my opinion. Cleaner, yet more apealing to look at. At least from what I can tell by looking at Earl's screen shots.


I agree....No update yet in Central KY...


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

...and finally... no more stupid "pinky".


----------



## Aria (Aug 27, 2005)

San Francisco Bay Area-- Just got it. Didn't know it was coming. Got excited and hoped it would solve a problem I've been having, but it didn't.

Can't stand the new GUI. Purports to be easier to read, when just the opposite is true. The new GUI is too bright and glaring-- almost blinding-- making it much more difficult for me to read. At first, I couldn't find the inaccurate disk space bar. Finally found it at the bottom.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Those of you who still have 0x166, likely for just a short time, you can discuss and post issues in the 0x168 thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=89817. The code sets are similar enough.

So this thread is closed, thank you for all your input.

Cheers,
Tom


----------

